# 2x2.8Ghz Xeon heeft veel load

## soldier

Beste mensen,

Ikzelf heb vrij weinig verstand van gentoo linux, iemand heeft mij geholpen met de installatie, en de hoogstnodige commando's ken ik om gameservers teamspeak en ftp te regelen (hetgeen ik nodig heb).

Nu schijn ik last te hebben van een hoge load op mijn server. 

Soms draait het zo:

top - 14:18:22 up 13:19,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.49, 0.65

En soms draait het zo, dat sommige waardes boven de 2 uitsteken, en sommige boven de 1. (daarnet zelfs 3)

Enig idee waar dit aan kan liggen, cpu verbruik is erg laag en het geheugen is nog nieteens voor de helft verbruikt.

Alvast bedankt!

----------

## nixnut

Niet crossposten aub. Of hier of ergens anders, maar niet beide tegelijk. Als je hier post en na een paar dagen nog geen reactie heb, mag je dan alsnog in de niet-taalspeficieke forums je vraag posten.

----------

## zwik

In gameserver kan best wel een flinke load veroorzaken lijkt me. Zeker als het er een aantal zijn. Ik weet niet wat je verder nog meer draait maar het lijkt me niet iets om zorgen over te maken  :Smile:  .

----------

## andrewf

hoeveel servers draai je? hoeveel slots? 

sommige games kunnen veel cpu trekken als er veel spelers op zitten (zeker als je tickrate's ed. naar omhoog doet)

kijk bij momenten met hoge load eens naar wat die load veroorzaakt in top..

----------

## xming

Ever ter info, load avg van 3 is zeker niet onder zware load. Als het nu 300.00 was geweest dan is het zwaar. Mijn thuis server (2x300 celeron) heeft soms load avg van 16+, op iets oudere servers heb ik ook al 70+ meegemaakt en op de nieuwere servers heb ik al 250+ gezien.

Ondervind je problemen (lag in de games) tijdens de "zware loads"?

----------

## Q-collective

 *xming wrote:*   

> Ever ter info, load avg van 3 is zeker niet onder zware load. Als het nu 300.00 was geweest dan is het zwaar. Mijn thuis server (2x300 celeron) heeft soms load avg van 16+, op iets oudere servers heb ik ook al 70+ meegemaakt en op de nieuwere servers heb ik al 250+ gezien.
> 
> Ondervind je problemen (lag in de games) tijdens de "zware loads"?

 

Ik heb ook al lags in games, video's en muziek vanaf een load van 3 ofzo, dat is niet normaal?

----------

## xming

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik heb ook al lags in games, video's en muziek vanaf een load van 3 ofzo, dat is niet normaal?

 

Op je desktop of op je server?

Desktop is gevoeliger aan latency dan servers, een desktop met 1 CPU (zonder nice/preempt/250Hz/...) zal bij een load van 1.x kan al laggy zijn (muis, xmms, ...), dit kan je oplossen door preempt te gebuiken en 250Hz, en CPU intensieve niet interactieve apps te nicen, en interactieve zaker hogere prio te geven.

Op een server is het wat anders (minder interactieve apps) en zeker bij dual, pas bij 2 is het systeem volledig belast maar je latency is wel 1/2 van een single. Dus bij 3.x op een dual als je al lags hebt dat is het waaschijnlijk dat je te veel processen die IO gebonden zijn of er schelt iets met IRQ/config.

Op een dual als je 2 zwaar IO gebonden processen hebt, die vechten voor IO in wait state geraken, op dat momnet is je load avg niet hoog maar je systeem wel heel traag, alles dat een beetje van de disk moet lezen/schrijven moeten wachten.

Dus het is perfect mogelijk dat een systeem met een load avg van 300+ interactiever is dan ene van 10.

hmm, ik weet niet waar ik het idea van dual haal, ik dacht dat de topic start op smp draaide. Maar IMO met 3.x moet de lag weg te werken zijn.

soldier: hebt je echt lags? Kan je je systeem spec posten?

----------

## garo

Aan iedereen dit bij deze thread terecht komt bij het zoeken van informatie over server load, dit artikel kan mischien wel zijn wat je zoekt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29

----------

## soldier

Wanneer je in een van de servers speelt, merk je totaal niet wanneer er hoge load is. Denk dat het zoals vele zeggen inderdaad geen kwaad kan.

Specs:

2x2.8Ghz Intel Xeon 800FSB

Tyan Tiger i7320

2GB ECC REG

Bedankt voor de reacties.

----------

